#   >       ( )

## 0410

02.10.2013.
    02.10.2013  01.10.2013.       ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 02.10.2013  01.10.2013.


       .        .




> ?


     ,            .

----------


## ... ...

*0410*,     ?

----------


## topalov

> 


 .

----------


## margo46

-    .     .  15.10.2013   .

----------


## topalov

> .  15.10.2013


...                         .
     44 2003 .:
"11.                                      .
          ,       ,    ."
         (     ..),                130404000... :Frown:

----------


## Rahsch

> 130404000...


 ,    . , ,  .

----------


## margo46

> ,    . , ,  .


   ...

----------


## Rahsch

> ...


   .        . :Smilie:

----------


## topalov

> 


     :    " ",          130404000   "0"?     ""?
                  ,      ,          ?
  - ,       ,     .
,   -   ,         .... ?

----------


## Rahsch

> " ",          130404000   "0"?     ""?


   ,        (. 0504833),   .

----------


## topalov

> (. 0504833),


     -      .0503125,       .
   ,       ,          ,      ,     (),     . :Smilie: 
  ,       ?      (. 0504833) ( !),        . ,           (, ...) -      .        ,     - ...
 ,        ,   -       ...

----------


## Rahsch

,         -,       .      . .

----------


## 0410

> *0410*,     ?

----------


## 0410

> .        .
> 
> 
> 
>      ,            .


   01.07.2013.,       02.10.2013.
          01.10  02.10?

----------


## 0410

> -    .     .  15.10.2013   .


,     ?   ((

----------


## margo46

> ,     ?   ((


      15.10.2013  140-01-34-160/13

----------


## topalov

*0410*,

----------


## 0410

> *0410*,


!

----------


## 0410

> 15.10.2013  140-01-34-160/13


   4  5  10   ,    ,     .................................

----------


## 0410

> !


     :    4  5  10   ,    ,     .................................

----------


## Rahsch

> :    4  5  10   ,    ,     .................................



*0410*,      -  ,          .   . :Wink:

----------


## 0410

> *0410*,      -  ,          .   .


 :Wow:

----------


## margo46

> *0410*,      -  ,          .   .


  :Big Grin:   :Wow:

----------


## Rahsch

> 


, *margo46*,  ,      .
*0410*,      ,    .          .

----------


## margo46

> *0410*,      ,    .          .


,  , ..     .    10.10.2013,    15.10.2013.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 0410

> ,  , ..     .    10.10.2013,    15.10.2013.


 :yes:  :Embarrassment:  :Redface:

----------


## Rahsch

> 


      ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

> :    4  5  10   ,    ,     .................................


  :Wow:

----------


## 0410

> ?


  )

----------


## Rahsch

> )


 ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## Alexey_tob

,           ?

----------


## 0410

> ,           ?


 ,  .,   :
  (     ):    ""
  : 20531560-20111610.

    20531  ?     ?
  20531560-40120241,   ???

----------


## 0410

> ,  .


,   **   :Big Grin:

----------


## margo46

,       .. .    -  . 
     180.

----------


## Rahsch

> ,       .. .    -  .
>      180.


      .

----------


## 0410

> ,       .. .    -  . 
>      180.


, ..    ,   20531  . -    40110180,   40110130?

----------


## margo46

,      180

----------


## 0410

> ,       .. .    -  . 
>      180.


 .......

----------


## 0410

>

----------


## Alexey_tob

> 20531  ?     ?
>   20531560-40120241,   ???


    .       9,51  ,  .

----------


## 71

.  ,     ,   ?       ,   .   ...

----------


## margo46

01.11.2013  140-01-34-177/13 "   " -     01.11.2013.

----------

,     ,   ,    (((      1.10.2013    2  ,  .

----------


## Rahsch

, -    ""?    . :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

> , -    ""?    .


   ......   ""??)))))))))

----------


## topalov

:Big Grin:

----------


## Rahsch

> ......   ""??)))))))))


              ,    ,    .     ,       .   . ,   ,     .

 ,          .       "1"  "".      .   ,   .

----------

:-)     ,  ,   :-)

----------


## margo46

> ,     ,   ,    (((      1.10.2013    2  ,  .


    -     01.11.2013.    -   .   -  .  ?

----------

> 01.11.2013  140-01-34-177/13 "   " -     01.11.2013.


-     .  .      ?  ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> ,    ,    .     ,       .   . ,   ,     .
> 
>  ,          .       "1"  "".      .   ,   .


        )))   ,  1""  ...

----------


## Rahsch

> )))   ,  1""  ...


 "1"?
            ""  "1".

----------


## .

> "1"?
>             ""  "1".


,   .  ,  ,     "". (   ).      .

----------

> -     01.11.2013.    -   .   -  .  ?



      )))      ((((    , ((

----------


## margo46

,    .

----------

> ,    .


              )))      ,     katrisia2007@rambler.ru

----------


## Holic

> )))      ,     katrisia2007@rambler.ru


     ? ,    .

----------


## margo46

> ? ,    .


     - .

----------


## topalov

> - .


.  .

----------


## Alexey_tob

?     725?
    . 030404310  010126310 ?

----------


## Holic

> - .


  ,  http://zalil.ru/ -   " ",  ,   "Send"    ,       .

----------


## margo46

> ,  http://zalil.ru/ -   " ",  ,   "Send"    ,       .

----------


## margo46

> ?     725?
>     . 030404310  010126310 ?


   ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

,    .    30404

----------


## margo46

, , ?   .725?     ,  ?

----------


## 0410

:
 .0504805 +   (   ,  )?     -         ()?
 :Big Grin: 
 02.10.2013.

----------

> :
>  .0504805 +   (   ,  )?     -         ()?
> 
>  02.10.2013.


    ,  :
 805 

 ,    

   ,    ,  ,    ))))

----------


## 0410

> ,  :
>  805 
> 
>  ,    
> 
>    ,    ,  ,    ))))

----------


## margo46

[QUOTE=;54164679   ,    ,  ,    ))))[/QUOTE]

   .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> , , ?   .725?     ,  ?

----------

> .


   )))) :yes:       )     )

----------


## margo46

"",      ""  .           .0504833.

----------

01.11.2013 ?   ,      .

----------

,  .

          ?    ?  ,        (         ...)?   ,      (..       )?   .

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,  .
> 
>           ?    ?  ,        (         ...)?   ,      (..       )?   .


    . 
          ,  ,     (      ,       ,   ).
         -     :Frown:

----------


## Rahsch

> ?    ?  ,        (         ...)?


       . .     10.08.2006 N 152 "   ,    ,         ,    " (http://www.zakonprost.ru/content/base/98403/).

----------

,   (  )    .               ( 773),    (, ),  30406.      . ,     01.11.2013  140-01-34-177/13.

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     01.11.2013  140-01-34-177/13.


     ?    .
 - :

  ,    : "            (     ,     )".

----------

> ,   (  )    .               ( 773),    (, ),  30406.      . ,     01.11.2013  140-01-34-177/13.


    .        ?  .

       ..    -  .    .

----------

> .        ?  .
> 
>        ..    -  .    .


     .   ,     401 10 180  .

----------


## Rahsch

> .        ?  .
>        ..    -  .    .


    -     .       . .
 :
. 2   162:
" , ,   ,                 ,  ,    .
 ,          ( N 1   ) ,   ,  ,                 ,    ".

. 4   174:
" ,            ,         ,         ,        (,         ),           ,    ".

----------


## margo46

-     .        ((  ),      .0504833         ,       ( ) .  .    -   01.11.2013,     , .       ,     ,    ?       .  ...    - ... :Frown:

----------


## Rahsch

*margo46*,  .
      ,    .     , ,   ,   .       .         ,  .      31         ,    401.30.000.      "".       .
       ,   .  700-        . :Smilie:

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,   .


 ,  10  ...    ...
       ,       ...

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  10  ...    ...
>        ,       ...


,   ,         ,    .   .    Excel.
              10 .

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,   ,         ,    .   .    Excel.


       ...



> 10 .


,  -       :Smilie: 
( ,       :Smilie:    ,   (    )    ... )

----------


## Rahsch

> ,   (    )    ... )


   .      ,     "1"    1  2014       .       ,      .         ,           5 , , ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> .      ,     "1"    1  2014       . .


 ?     01.01.2014??

----------


## Rahsch

> ?     01.01.2014??


     ,        ,       .   . )

----------


## .

(  ).   .        . ,    01.11.13,   .

----------


## margo46

> (  ).   .        . ,    01.11.13,   .


  ...

----------


## 0410

> (  ).   .        . ,    01.11.13,   .


 ?
      )

----------


## .

.    :          01.01.13          .   .

----------


## margo46



----------


## Rahsch

,         210.06         ?           ;    ? :Smilie:

----------


## margo46

-  .0504833    01.01.2013    -   .    ,     .     -  420581 420111  ..

----------


## Rahsch

> ,      -  .0504833    01.01.2013    -   .   ,     .


      ,    2013  ?

----------


## margo46

,   :   ,    ,         ( 01 )

----------


## Rahsch

> ,   :   ,    ,         ( 01 )


   ,      ,           . :Wow:

----------


## margo46

-    15 ( ).  ,   .   .       -   .

----------


## Rahsch

> 


  ,       .

----------


## margo46

-   ...

----------

> -    15 ( ).  ,   .   .       -   .


    )))))       .        ,     ,   387 ((((            (( ,  ((

----------


## .

> ,   :   ,    ,         ( 01 )


  !    ,     ...   ...

----------


## july200584

????   (         180)      01.11         ???   (   ?) (         )   (((((((((((((

            . 15  ... (   5 )      ...     ?   15    2         :Frown:

----------


## .

> ????   (         180)      01.11         ???   (   ?) (         )   (((((((((((((
> 
>             . 15  ... (   5 )      ...     ?   15    2


  ... 15- .  13-... 387,737,779 -  12.00 10-  :Frown:

----------


## Alexey_tob

,    .     .            ? ..         ,         ?

----------


## topalov

(),   .
  ,     ()   .
      ,  "  ..."   "   ..." 
,  ,      ,   .

----------


## Alexey_tob

,     .     ?     ,      ?  ,  ,

----------


## topalov

> 


        ,   ( )   .      ,   



> ,


  .
      .

----------


## margo46

> ,   ( )   .      ,   
>   .
>       .


 ,      .         , , 0000000000-.    .

----------


## Alexey_tob

,

----------


## margo46

...  ,    .     -  (,     )

----------


## Alexey_tob

. ,     ,    .       ,

----------


## margo46

> 


  ,    ... :Super:

----------


## Alexey_tob

. 
    .    .       ?

----------


## margo46

> . 
>     .    .       ?


  .   ,        .

----------


## Alexey_tob

.  ?
  ,     , , . 
    ?  -    1 ?

----------

> .  ?
>   ,     , , . 
>     ?  -    1 ?


   ,  30   2    ,    ,       (  )  ,  10             (         ,   ).    ,        ,      ,         ,       .   0504805       ,  (-,-)  30406....      .      ,

----------

,

----------


## Alexey_tob

?

----------


## Alexey_tob

01 .        , , ,        (16003 ?)  . ,      ?

----------

> ?


 ,    .   .        01.01.2016,      .  , 9   .

----------

> ,      ?


     .           ,     16003

----------


## Alexey_tob

, ,           ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

> .           ,     16003


     ,     .    ,

----------

> ,


            30406,     , ,     40110, 40120, 40130   ?      ,      ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

(2013 )    ,     ,  401,  304.04
     ,      725 .     .
   ,           ?

----------

> (2013 )    ,


     ,      (30406),     33,    830         (  !),         0,     ,  .      :Speaking:

----------


## Alexey_tob

01 ?      01 ?      07 ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

**,       ?

----------

> **,       ?


       29 ,    30,      12 ,     11  .
     ,         ,        .

    1 ,    7  ,     , ,  3   .          ,    30     .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> 1 ,    7  ,     , ,  3   .          ,    30     .


..,    ,      3  ?

----------

> ..,    ,      3  ?


,  , ,     ,       ,        ,      2  (   )   45  ,        ,    . 
   , ,   ..  ,   .

----------


## Alexey_tob

,      .       .   .  40 . ,       
    2-,    .       ,

----------

> ,      .       .   .  40 . ,       
>     2-,    .       ,


 , Alexey_tob,    ,    .  ,  ,

----------


## Alexey_tob

,    ,   ?   ,   ?     ?

----------

> ,   ?     ?


     2            ,   ,      .     ,   ,    ,        ,   ,  ,

----------


## Alexey_tob

..       (    )  .

----------

> ..       (    )  .


  ,   :yes: 
   ?       ...

----------


## Alexey_tob

,     ,           .   ,   106    .       . ,   106     .  106     725 ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,   106     .  106     725 ?


  ,    ,       .       ,  . ,  ,   . ,   ,          .

----------


## Alexey_tob

.
 21      .16003   , 27      . 21        -1.    ,    .      ,        -1         ?      ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,        -1        ?      ?


. 4 . 10   212-: "         ,                  ".

  , -,  ,         ,    .

----------


## Alexey_tob

,    .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    .


   ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## Alexey_tob

,        .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,        .


.  -    . )

----------


## Alexey_tob

,      ?     ?       ?  .   .    ?      ?     ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

401.30?     ? 109   ?

----------

, ,         ?    .  , , .          .  ,      .        ?  721 ,       ,          .        ?

----------

,   .     ,         ?

----------

.     44  (,   ..),        :Smilie:

----------

> .     44  (,   ..),


   44-    ?   ,   , ,  .

----------

> 44-    ?   ,   , ,  .


   100%  ,   ,       - ,     , ..      ,      .

----------

